# Pandoras Babies 6 weeks.



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Managed to finally take some pics of Pandora's litter the half wilds staying still hehe sort of. 
Gonna be 6 weeks on saturday


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

They're adorable! Are you keeping them all?


----------



## tdnrat (Jul 23, 2008)

Lovely... no, she is advertising them on an online animal site. :shock:
All the same, the first picture is gorgous. Do they have names yet?


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i want one  they are adorable.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

It's looking like i am keeping them all  

I did advertise on preloved because it's a site that charges and its where i found my two girls. I'm not charging for them. The conditions are that if there was any problems then i want them returning to me rather than ended up going from hand to hand. I know you can't guarantee who your babies go to but how is it any different from someone seeing them advertised on a forum or anyone in the local area hearing about them, the most i could do would be to get to know them a little, ask them a few questions. ideally i would know the person and originally i had a couple of takers but situations change and they've both backed out. I'm not an intentional breeder, this was a mistake and i am having to spend close to Â£150 to accommodate the babies, i'm willing to do this as it is down to me that this happened. I've not trawled the internet for andvertising space to advertise them, i've used preloved as a last ditch attempt because its the site i know, maybe it's naÃ¯ve to think that there's people out there who would give them good homes and that i could maybe find one of them.

It's still really difficult to tell them apart as yet to give names but we're getting there hehe.

Managed to name two of the boys Gizmo & Little Matt, well my boyfriend has because he's going to be the main carer for the boys.

I haven't named the girls yet, thinking of a name for the smoothie one but haven't found anything satisfactory, was thinking Raven but i don't think it suits, ARGHH it's so hard! lol


----------



## tdnrat (Jul 23, 2008)

Aw yay! That is great news x
Hm how about Monster. :lol:


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

I do want quite girly but strong names for the girls because of what their appearance will be like, wild hehe.

I'm going to look into what i can do to tell them apart, i've tried the beetroot and foodcolouring method but because they're so dark it doesn't show up. I might just have to hope they grow to look individual if not i'll give them a group name. They say a mother can tell her children apart so i'm hoping that applies too lol.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! they are soooo cute!! i love em! kisses!!


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Right so i've picked 3 names for the 4 girls, so just one more name that i reeaaallly can't decide upon but i'm going to leave it till she gets a little older and i'm hoping the name will just come to me.

Anyhow I've chosen Ariel, Cherry and Pepper so far and i'm sticking with them hehe just 1 girl and 3 boys to name now but the boys are my boyfriends choice.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the rex - what cuties! They are so awesome. And they have great names too, perfect for their heritage.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha that first baby's whiskers are so wonky i heart them. adorable agoutis!

clicky please:

http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/OnlyOno


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Another name for one of the boys is Hou as in short for Houdini hehe. So far then 3/4 girls Ariel, Pepper & Cherry and 3/5 boys Gizmo, Lil'Matt and Hou. Getting there!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, they're so cute!! Are they as tame as your other rats?


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Not quite. They are quite jumpy but it's to be expected. They don't bite and seem happy, healthy and curious and that's good enough for me


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG! I want one! Too bad I live in Australia! Oh man, they are too cute^_^


----------

